# Q6600 clocked from 2.4 now @ 2.61 is this good?



## littleman290 (Nov 4, 2007)

hey fellas, is this good? can i go further? temp ~53 degrees C

specs:

G card: 8800 GTS 320mb
Core: Q6600 @2.61
RAM: 3 gigs kingston+ some crap DDR 2 667=K, 800=some crap
Sound: X-Fi sound blaster Xtreme gamer
case= Thermaltake armour jr

cheers


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Get a better heatsink/fan and you could get it upto 2.9 or 3ghz. But it also depends on your motherboard, RAM, and the type of cooling thats installed on your motherboard


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

also, do you have B3 or G0 rev?


----------

